# Portrait Painting Finished (5 pics)



## Artforever85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Finished the portrait. Wish art didn't take so long to make lol. So I think I want to eventually make t-shirts with my art. I think it would be really fun! Wear my own stuff. Might be weird but awesome at the same time! lol. 
Anway...I'll post some progress picks because I love when other people post progress pics. I feel like a learn a lot from seeing someone else's process. Took me a looooooooong time to understand that the creation process is not always pretty and that I should never abandon a piece before it is completely done. All thoughts and feedback welcome.


----------

